# Anyone from the UK?



## mikeyg47 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just wondered if anyone on this forum is from the UK?

Maybe we could start a UK group 

Mikey


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I've seen a few on here from the UK...I don't have any names for you. Welcome.


----------



## lee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm from the UK :thumbsup:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I Just Remembered One Of The Names....i Think It's....lee, Or Something Like That!!


----------



## ukdrywall (Feb 21, 2007)

im from uk


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Can anyone in the UK tell me the names of companies that sell Propriety Insurance?


----------



## lee (Sep 27, 2007)

check out www.simplybusiness.co.uk


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I am from Cornwall. Hi.


----------



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

from the uk too


----------

